# in-wall/in-ceiling



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I need surrounds and rears for my budget 7.1 setup. Surrounds will be in the vaulted part of the ceiling and the rears in the back wall.

My question is ... Monoprice 6816 or Parasound C280?


----------



## ddgtr (Nov 1, 2009)

My vote is for Parasound.


----------

